# Welcome in the Scottish Highlands & Islands ? Or not ?



## Flick of the Elbow (19 Jul 2020)

I’m reading a report in the paper that only 37% of Highland residents are comfortable with tourists returning this year, this rises to 67% if the tourists came only from Scotland. The comfort level drops to 10% in the islands. Various hotel owners are reporting that people are cancelling their reservations because they are concerned about the reception they will receive. Do people here have any experiences that refute/back up these stories, ie since accommodation was reopened ? I have a booking of a cottage in the Highlands myself in the coming weeks so I’m a bit apprehensive, especially given that I am English.


----------



## Slick (19 Jul 2020)

Forget the English thing, our islands are very welcoming and some pure and simply rely on visitors to keep them going.

You do have to be very mindful of how you behave when you get there, much like anywhere else but there are additional considerations like their inability to deal with any kind of outbreak and one doctor on Barra has received a couple of requests from vulnerable individuals to see if they could book a ventilator and he had to explain the nearest ventilator is a 5 hour steam away on the mainland. Don't go to the outer hebrides if you are vulnerable but a weekend in Arran is perfect right now as long as you follow the rules.


----------



## Jimidh (19 Jul 2020)

I didn’t think you will have an issue as I’m sure you are sensible and will abide by social distancing, masks in shops etc.

As above the rural areas of Scotland would have their difficulties providing a full medical response should there be a full blown outbreak in that area so you should be mindful of the real concerns of the local population.


----------



## Brandane (19 Jul 2020)

The mainly elderly population of Luss on the west banks of Loch Lomond were, quite rightly, being less than welcoming to the nobheads who descended on them as soon as there was a slight relaxation of the lock down rules. This was at the time when it was still supposedly "stay at home, essential journeys only" but a few exceptions had been thrown into the mix. Cue the "do what we like brigade" who were out in force. My home town on the Clyde coast got it's fair share too. 
As for the current situation, I don't think ANYWHERE wants to see massive crowds descending on them, but that's not likely to be the case in the Highlands due to lack of accommodation anyway. It is a rapidly changing situation just as it is everywhere though, and an outbreak in any area is likely to lessen the welcoming attitude. As per the new normal, it's going to be a bit of a gamble if you decide to travel.


----------



## Brandane (19 Jul 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> especially given that I am English.


Welcome to the Highlands!


----------



## Slick (19 Jul 2020)

Brandane said:


> Welcome to the Highlands!
> 
> View attachment 536838


Looks more like Greenock to me.


----------



## mudsticks (19 Jul 2020)

Sorry, slight thread diversion. 

But midge forecast for Cairngorms early September, please.. 

I'd be quite happy not to have a welcoming party from them.. 

Promise to stay well socially distanced in the hills, only emerging to spend oodles of cash (contactless payment I mean) on resupply, in your local shops..


----------



## Brandane (19 Jul 2020)

mudsticks said:


> midge forecast for Cairngorms early September, please








Each one of them with this attitude:






Actually, the Cairngorms isn't nearly as bad as the west coast. Midges love mild, damp, still conditions. The Cairngorms are too cold, windy, and dry for them!


----------



## mudsticks (19 Jul 2020)

Brandane said:


> View attachment 536846
> 
> 
> Each one of them with this attitude:
> ...



Yes that was my hope, and is the theory, regarding an expedition on the Eastern side for September.. 

But not sure if its a case of hope over reality, 

They seem to be arriving earlier each spring, so wasn't sure if the old truths still stand. 

Will leave the west til October, just to be on the safe side I think, 

Unless lockdown resumes by then - of course. 

So many unknowns


----------



## Slick (19 Jul 2020)

mudsticks said:


> Yes that was my hope, and is the theory, regarding an expedition on the Eastern side for September..
> 
> But not sure if its a case of hope over reality,
> 
> ...


The midge will be waiting.


----------



## mudsticks (19 Jul 2020)

Slick said:


> The midge will be waiting.



I shall have my smidge, and head net at the ready.

If it weresent for the midge (and the weather) I imagine The Highlands would have been ruined years back - so we have to be grateful in some ways I spose


----------



## Slick (19 Jul 2020)

mudsticks said:


> I shall have my smidge, and head net at the ready.
> 
> If it weresent for the midge (and the weather) I imagine The Highlands would have been ruined years back - so we have to be grateful in some ways I spose


I did a through the night blast from Tyndrum to Fort William last Friday night and as we were going through Ballachulish my brother asked me to stop to take his jacket off and the second we did, they were on us in a flash. Quite sure we did the rest of the ride n double quick time to stay ahead of them.


----------



## AndyRM (19 Jul 2020)

Avon's Skin So Soft is what you want to repel midges. It isn't designed as insect repellent, but it works.


----------



## Slick (19 Jul 2020)

AndyRM said:


> Avon's Skin So Soft is what you want to repel midges. It isn't designed as insect repellent, but it works.


Apparently they have changed the recipe and it no longer works.


----------



## AndyRM (19 Jul 2020)

Slick said:


> Apparently they have changed the recipe and it no longer works.



Damn, really? Good job I have a plentiful supply of the 'old' formula.


----------



## Slick (19 Jul 2020)

AndyRM said:


> Damn, really? Good job I have a plentiful supply of the 'old' formula.


I used to use it as I worked outside in deepest darkest Argyll often and it's murder down there, although I was that plastered in the stuff I think the midges drowned when they came near me and I looked as if I'd been wet dashed on some days.


----------



## Slick (19 Jul 2020)

Can't seem to find anything online about it and it did come via a friend who camps a lot, so would maybe need to confirm that.


----------



## mudsticks (19 Jul 2020)

AndyRM said:


> Damn, really? Good job I have a plentiful supply of the 'old' formula.



SSS, is OK if a bit gloopy, but 'Smidge' is better for midge repelling - and free of nasty chemicals.. 

Still I'll bet you've got silky smooth calves all the same


----------



## mudsticks (19 Jul 2020)

Slick said:


> I did a through the night blast from Tyndrum to Fort William last Friday night and as we were going through Ballachulish my brother asked me to stop to take his jacket off and the second we did, they were on us in a flash. Quite sure we did the rest of the ride n double quick time to stay ahead of them.



Yes if you ride, or even walk quick enough, you can stay ahead of em.. But you do have to stop, and rest at some point. 

Reminds me there's a teensy tiny hole in the inner tent, that let a few in last time.. 

Kit check in order I think.


----------



## AndyRM (19 Jul 2020)

mudsticks said:


> SSS, is OK if a bit gloopy, but 'Smidge' is better for midge repelling - and free of nasty chemicals..
> 
> Still I'll bet you've got silky smooth calves all the same



Never actually heard of 'Smidge', though I've not looked for an alternative to SSS (which if you reckon is gloopy then it sounds like it must have changed - mine definitely isn't). 

Half planning a camping trip for September just now, so I may investigate.


----------



## mudsticks (19 Jul 2020)

AndyRM said:


> Never actually heard of 'Smidge', though I've not looked for an alternative to SSS (which if you reckon is gloopy then it sounds like it must have changed - mine definitely isn't).
> 
> Half planning a camping trip for September just now, so I may investigate.


Well SSS mainly works through drowning the blighters in an oil slick, doesn't it.. 

Smidge works for sure.. 

It's available online, and in just about any shop, large or small in the Highlands - that tells you something. 

See you in September then.. 
I'll be wearing a yellow carnation as ever


----------



## AndyRM (19 Jul 2020)

mudsticks said:


> Well SSS mainly works through drowning the blighters in an oil slick, doesn't it..
> 
> Smidge works for sure..
> 
> ...



I'm starting to wonder if I've been using something completely different...


----------



## Brandane (19 Jul 2020)

Slick said:


> Apparently they have changed the recipe and it no longer works.





AndyRM said:


> Damn, really? Good job I have a plentiful supply of the 'old' formula.


I use the "new" formula stuff for working outside in an area highly populated by the dreaded midge, and it does work! 
I had heard/read of the change in formula stories too, but found no noticeable difference.


----------



## mudsticks (19 Jul 2020)

Brandane said:


> I use the "new" formula stuff for working outside in an area highly populated by the dreaded midge, and it does work!
> I had heard/read of the change in formula stories too, but found no noticeable difference.



Oh that's interesting, maybe I'll try a bit of both this time. 

I did like the 'slap it on all over' part of SSS. 

Keeps the skin in nice condition, in case of any fraternising


----------



## oldwheels (19 Jul 2020)

Back to the original question. As others have said you are welcome so long as you obey the rules in Scotland and do not try the "but I am English and we do not have to do this". There are some anecdotal reports of people using this to avoid using a mask in shops. On the Oban to Craignure ferry it is reported that most tourists do not wear masks indoors as they are supposed to. Calmac apparently can only advise but cannot refuse entry or even chuck them overboard which some advocate.
Since we have remained mostly virus free there is real concern that infection may be introduced as we have no idea where these people are coming from and the non mask wearing means that the welcome is rather muted and in some cases hostile. 
We also have ferocious midges and cleggs are bad this year and can give a really nasty bite if you do not feel them landing.


----------



## mudsticks (19 Jul 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Back to the original question. As others have said you are welcome so long as you obey the rules in Scotland and do not try the "but I am English and we do not have to do this". There are some anecdotal reports of people using this to avoid using a mask in shops. On the Oban to Craignure ferry it is reported that most tourists do not wear masks indoors as they are supposed to. Calmac apparently can only advise but cannot refuse entry or even chuck them overboard which some advocate.
> Since we have remained mostly virus free there is real concern that infection may be introduced as we have no idea where these people are coming from and the non mask wearing means that the welcome is rather muted and in some cases hostile.
> We also have ferocious midges and cleggs are bad this year and can give a really nasty bite if you do not feel them landing.



You have my permission to tip any inglishers caught misbehaving unceremoniously overboard - we_ really_ don't need those sorts infesting the place - and giving the rest of us a bad name 

Your cleggs are on a par with our horseflies - at least if you do feel them land there's a good chance of swatting the barstewards before they tuck in.

Its my theory that a lot of traditional country folk dancing originated from trying to swat the the beggars - whilst simultaneously avoiding scything yourself off at the ankles


----------



## oldwheels (19 Jul 2020)

mudsticks said:


> You have my permission to tip any inglishers caught misbehaving unceremoniously overboard - we_ really_ don't need those sorts infesting the place - and giving the rest of us a bad name
> 
> Your cleggs are on a par with our horseflies - at least if you do feel them land there's a good chance of swatting the barstewards before they tuck in.
> 
> Its my theory that a lot of traditional country folk dancing originated from trying to swat the the beggars - whilst simultaneously avoiding scything yourself off at the ankles


I think clegg is a Scottish name for English horsefly. Wonder why it seems a common surname in parts of Yorkshire. Is there a connection there somewhere?


----------



## CanucksTraveller (19 Jul 2020)

I'll be through western Scotland on a bike in May next year, I can wait until then. I'll be self catering on the east coast this August though while my wife and daughter distance visit their dad / grandpa. We'll be fully respectful of local guidelines and will keep ourselves out of the way of others.


----------



## classic33 (19 Jul 2020)

oldwheels said:


> I think clegg is a Scottish name for English horsefly. Wonder why it seems a common surname in parts of Yorkshire. Is there a connection there somewhere?


Borderlands between the two Counties.


----------



## mudsticks (19 Jul 2020)

oldwheels said:


> I think clegg is a Scottish name for English horsefly. Wonder why it seems a common surname in parts of Yorkshire. Is there a connection there somewhere?



Who knows, or maybe it's the other way round?? 

Maybe The Family "Clegg" were known for being vicious blood thirsty sorts, so the bitey fly was named for them. 

Anyhow you're all a terrible influence, as I've only gone and booked a train to Montrose, for September now


----------



## Baldy (19 Jul 2020)

Slick said:


> Forget the English thing, our islands are very welcoming and some pure and simply rely on visitors to keep them going.
> 
> one doctor on Barra has received a couple of requests from vulnerable individuals to see if they could book a ventilator and he had to explain the nearest ventilator is a 5 hour steam away on the mainland.



More likely a 30 minute helicopter ride, it seems their immediate action for anything complicated is get rid of they to either Glasgow or Inverness as quick as possible.


----------



## Slick (19 Jul 2020)

Baldy said:


> More likely a 30 minute helicopter ride, it seems their immediate action for anything complicated is get rid of they to either Glasgow or Inverness as quick as possible.


Not just the islands but from personal bitter experience I know the whole process can sometimes take much longer than that.


----------



## oldwheels (20 Jul 2020)

mudsticks said:


> Who knows, or maybe it's the other way round??
> 
> Maybe The Family "Clegg" were known for being vicious blood thirsty sorts, so the bitey fly was named for them.
> 
> Anyhow you're all a terrible influence, as I've only gone and booked a train to Montrose, for September now


Passed through Montrose often but never stopped there. Forfar was where I often stopped as there are some nice quiet back roads around there but also some busy fast ones I avoided. Since I have sold my motorhome I am unlikely to be back but I there should be a suitable tent site further north I hope. Sites on the east coast tend to be full of static caravans but there must be some tent ones. The Moray Firth coast is my own preference.


----------



## mudsticks (20 Jul 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Passed through Montrose often but never stopped there. Forfar was where I often stopped as there are some nice quiet back roads around there but also some busy fast ones I avoided. Since I have sold my motorhome I am unlikely to be back but I there should be a suitable tent site further north I hope. Sites on the east coast tend to be full of static caravans but there must be some tent ones. The Moray Firth coast is my own preference.



Well Montrose, is just somewhere to alight from the train tbh. 

Arriving just early enough to be able to skedaddle west into the Gorms for a first nights camp.. 

No disrespect to Montrose, I'm sure it's delightful, but if was sweet seaside towns I was after, I could stay right here. 

Tis them proper hills that are a calling


----------



## Fab Foodie (20 Jul 2020)

Our elderly friends on the Uists have asked-us kindly not to visit (even in our self-contained Moho) in the short-term, the locals there really do not want visitors for fear of CV19.


----------



## mudsticks (20 Jul 2020)

Fab Foodie said:


> Our elderly friends on the Uists have asked-us kindly not to visit (even in our self-contained Moho) in the short-term, the locals there really do not want visitors for fear of CV19.



Ahhh, 

It must be bliss there right now. 

Covid worries notwithstanding. 

Or unless you're reliant on the tourist trade for income of course. 

Coming back from the Western Isles always makes Skye feel ridiculously busy..


----------



## Bobby Mhor (20 Jul 2020)

Slick said:


> Looks more like Greenock to me.


Oi!
that's enough..
Louisville Slugger for you, I think....

If going to the Outer Hebrides esp Barra, book everything ahead....

I mean everything, B&B, any food (except a ventilator)
I was assured the beastie was dying back the night I stayed on Barra and I got mass attacked(beginning of September), it did get easier the further N i travelled, lovely cycle though....
and the local rin tin tin isn't bad..


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (20 Jul 2020)

oldwheels said:


> the welcome is rather muted and in some cases hostile


Yes that’s exactly my concern. Earlier in the year there were reports of NHS workers’ cars being vandalised whilst parked outside holiday homes that the workers were using as isolation accommodation. That particular tension settled down after a while but is it now being reignited ? Sounds like there’s every danger that it is.


----------



## Slick (20 Jul 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Yes that’s exactly my concern. Earlier in the year there were reports of NHS workers’ cars being vandalised whilst parked outside holiday homes that the workers were using as isolation accommodation. That particular tension settled down after a while but is it now being reignited ? Sounds like there’s every danger that it is.


Get yourself over to whichever island you fancy and just be mindful of the rules and everyone will be fine. 👍


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (20 Jul 2020)

Slick said:


> Get yourself over to whichever island you fancy and just be mindful of the rules and everyone will be fine. 👍


I wish reassurance was that simple


----------



## Slick (20 Jul 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> I wish reassurance was that simple


Which island do you fancy visiting?


----------



## Slick (20 Jul 2020)

Islay must be the friendliest, waving at every car coming off that boat must get tiresome after a while with Tiree a close second but would take me far too long to explain why.


----------



## oldwheels (20 Jul 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Yes that’s exactly my concern. Earlier in the year there were reports of NHS workers’ cars being vandalised whilst parked outside holiday homes that the workers were using as isolation accommodation. That particular tension settled down after a while but is it now being reignited ? Sounds like there’s every danger that it is.


i think that was any isolated incident and not typical. Calmac staff and skippers use motorhomes and the last time I travelled I noticed one had a large Calmac notice on his windscreen. The local FB pages also had notice that essential staff were using motorhomes and were not tourists. Our local hospital had a motorhome in the car park but it was soon known that it was essential staff.


----------



## oldwheels (20 Jul 2020)

Slick said:


> Islay must be the friendliest, waving at every car coming off that boat must get tiresome after a while with Tiree a close second but would take me far too long to explain why.



If you live there you just raise a finger off the steering wheel to other local traffic. Only tourists wave.


----------



## Slick (20 Jul 2020)

oldwheels said:


> i think that was any isolated incident and not typical. Calmac staff and skippers use motorhomes and the last time I travelled I noticed one had a large Calmac notice on his windscreen. The local FB pages also had notice that essential staff were using motorhomes and were not tourists. Our local hospital had a motorhome in the car park but it was soon known that it was essential staff.


My brother in law works for calmac on the Coruisk and reports that there are now lots if visitors back on the move now. Camper Van's are getting a bit of a bad rep for maybe not following all the rules.


----------



## Slick (20 Jul 2020)

oldwheels said:


> If you live there you just raise a finger off the steering wheel to other local traffic. Only tourists wave.


Nah, I'm over there regularly and it's definitely a wave.


----------



## oldwheels (20 Jul 2020)

Fab Foodie said:


> Our elderly friends on the Uists have asked-us kindly not to visit (even in our self-contained Moho) in the short-term, the locals there really do not want visitors for fear of CV19.



Don’t know about other islands but traffic on Mull has been as it was when I first came here in 1972. The island seemed to manage ok then with the level of visitors we had. Visitors are not to be confused with tourists who are a different species.


----------



## oldwheels (20 Jul 2020)

Slick said:


> My brother in law works for calmac on the Coruisk and reports that there are now lots if visitors back on the move now. Camper Van's are getting a bit of a bad rep for maybe not following all the rules.



Some of the sites are open but the nearest to Iona is not. Motorhomes and camper vans parked in all sorts of places. Last year they had reached plague proportions and were getting generally detested.


----------



## oldwheels (20 Jul 2020)

Slick said:


> Nah, I'm over there regularly and it's definitely a wave.



Tourists waving to tourists?


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (20 Jul 2020)

oldwheels said:


> i think that was any isolated incident and not typical. Calmac staff and skippers use motorhomes and the last time I travelled I noticed one had a large Calmac notice on his windscreen. The local FB pages also had notice that essential staff were using motorhomes and were not tourists. Our local hospital had a motorhome in the car park but it was soon known that it was essential staff.


Erm, that’s not at all reassuring ! So your vehicle is safe from being vandalised so long as it’s local knowledge that it belongs someone other than a tourist ?


----------



## Fab Foodie (20 Jul 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Some of the sites are open but the nearest to Iona is not. Motorhomes and camper vans parked in all sorts of places. Last year they had reached plague proportions and were getting generally detested.


Have noticed this. Part of the issue are the Moho rentals leading to a lot of first-timers on the roads in big unfamiliar vehicles, let alone the lack of camping ‘etiquette’ for want of a better word.
We also make it our duty to support the local economy and facilities.


----------



## oldwheels (20 Jul 2020)

Fab Foodie said:


> Have noticed this. Part of the issue are the Moho rentals leading to a lot of first-timers on the roads in big unfamiliar vehicles, let alone the lack of camping ‘etiquette’ for want of a better word.
> We also make it our duty to support the local economy and facilities.


Very true as a now former motorhome owner I am well aware of the problems caused by rental ones who generally do not intend to be back and have no knowledge of etiquette and care less.
They park in antisocial places and often park occupying up to 5 or 6 car spaces and also in front of house windows overnight to the fury of the owners who do not wish to confront them.
I used to go to Barra often but will not go there anymore due to pressure of numbers.


----------



## oldwheels (20 Jul 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Erm, that’s not at all reassuring ! So your vehicle is safe from being vandalised so long as it’s local knowledge that it belongs someone other than a tourist ?


Sadly there are bampots everywhere but that scenario is now past unless or until we have another lockdown. This island is getting already overloaded with tourists.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (20 Jul 2020)

oldwheels said:


> This island is getting already overloaded with tourists.


I think that answers my original question


----------



## Fab Foodie (20 Jul 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Sadly there are bampots everywhere but that scenario is now past unless or until we have another lockdown. This island is getting already overloaded with tourists.


Where possible we tend to keep away from the main 'season' too. At least a week is spent parked on our friends driveway far away from anyone!
As a Devon lad I appreciate that tourists are both a godsend and a bind. What I do like about the islands is that they are foresighted enough to put facilities in place to aid motorhomers, cyclists and the like to reduce their impact.


----------



## oldwheels (20 Jul 2020)

Fab Foodie said:


> Where possible we tend to keep away from the main 'season' too. At least a week is spent parked on our friends driveway far away from anyone!
> As a Devon lad I appreciate that tourists are both a godsend and a bind. What I do like about the islands is that they are foresighted enough to put facilities in place to aid motorhomers, cyclists and the like to reduce their impact.


Things have obviously changed since I was last there as there were no facilities on Barra but you could use the toilets at Vatersey village hall. South Uist had nothing but there was a site on North Uist and also Benbecula. Harris was effectively wild camping with permission but no toilets at Luskentyre. Lewis I cannot answer for as my wife's family are there and we did not use sites.


----------



## Dayvo (20 Jul 2020)

oldwheels said:


> I think clegg is a Scottish name for English horsefly. Wonder why it seems a common surname in parts of Yorkshire. Is there a connection there somewhere?


Interestingly (or maybe not) klegg is an old Norse name for horse-fly (still in use today) and may have been brought (linguistically) to Scotland by the Vikings.


----------



## Slick (20 Jul 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> I think that answers my original question


Please don't take this the wrong way but you got the answer you were looking for. The truth is, the islands are open for business but you have overlooked any positivity which is your right but is still a long way off the mark, and you still haven't said what islands you are interested in visiting that would allow a specific answer as just because Mull is busy does not mean Oransay is.


----------



## Tenkaykev (20 Jul 2020)

Slick said:


> Islay must be the friendliest, waving at every car coming off that boat must get tiresome after a while with Tiree a close second but would take me far too long to explain why.



Mrs Tenkay and I were due in Tiree at the beginning of September. That's all gone by the board now so we'll hope to get there next September. 
It's catsitting in Edinburgh instead, we're taking our Brommies so at least we'll be able to do a little exploring.


----------



## Slick (20 Jul 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Mrs Tenkay and I were due in Tiree at the beginning of September. That's all gone by the board now so we'll hope to get there next September.
> It's catsitting in Edinburgh instead, we're taking our Brommies so at least we'll be able to do a little exploring.


I know Tiree is definitely open as friends are not due off until the weekend. I also know a regular visitor from south of the border got in touch with who exactly I can't remember but basically looking for permission to spend lockdown at the family holiday home which was granted until he posted on Facebook that he was looking forward to walking the beaches and the like when he got there so permission was swiftly removed. Shame you won't make it this year, let's hope next year's a belter.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (20 Jul 2020)

Slick said:


> Please don't take this the wrong way but you got the answer you were looking for. The truth is, the islands are open for business but you have overlooked any positivity which is your right but is still a long way off the mark, and you still haven't said what islands you are interested in visiting that would allow a specific answer as just because Mull is busy does not mean Oransay is.


If you refer to my OP, I specifically said that I have a booking of a cottage in the Highlands. My concerns didn’t mention ‘busyness’ or whether a location was ‘open’ or not, my concerns were about a hostile reception. And certainly oldwheels has confirmed every likelihood of that in his locality. I remain interested to hear the experiences of others.


----------



## Slick (20 Jul 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> If you refer to my OP, I specifically said that I have a booking of a cottage in the Highlands. My concerns didn’t mention ‘busyness’ or whether a location was ‘open’ or not, my concerns were about a hostile reception. And certainly oldwheels has confirmed every likelihood of that in his locality. I remain interested to hear the experiences of others.


I was referring to your engagement in the thread after the OP, but fair enough I did say it was your right.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (21 Jul 2020)

I notice that two weeks on from the much reported ‘border incident’, the letters page of The Scotsman is still debating how to recognise English cars. Fortunately our car displays no clues as to my nationality so we should be ok in that regard. Nor is it a motor home. The vulnerability for us is whilst it is parked in the drive of what the locals will know is a holiday home.


----------



## Slick (21 Jul 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> I notice that two weeks on from the much reported ‘border incident’, the letters page of The Scotsman is still debating how to recognise English cars. Fortunately our car displays no clues as to my nationality so we should be ok in that regard. Nor is it a motor home. The vulnerability for us is whilst it is parked in the drive of what the locals will know is a holiday home.


My neighbour parks his motorhome in secure parking almost all year but brought it out a couple of weeks ago and explained to me that he was fed up watching the kids interact with devices only and was taking them away to get them to reconnect with the world around them and they left for the Highlands a week ago. They didn't really have an end date for their trip or an itenary of where they were going but I'm looking forward to hearing about his experience as whilst he has lived up here for a number of years now, he does hail from deepest darkest Englandshire.


----------



## Fab Foodie (21 Jul 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Things have obviously changed since I was last there as there were no facilities on Barra but you could use the toilets at Vatersey village hall. South Uist had nothing but there was a site on North Uist and also Benbecula. Harris was effectively wild camping with permission but no toilets at Luskentyre. Lewis I cannot answer for as my wife's family are there and we did not use sites.


They must have.
There are many sites and motorhome servicing points in various places (some of which require a small payment) which make it easier for Moho owners to do the right thing - schools, ferry terminals, visitor centres etc.
Yes, there are plenty quiet places for wild camping too. I think many of the Rental guys tend to head to a few hotspots. Last September there was a convoy coming off the ferry heading for the Butt of Lewis which was rammed with vans.
There are sites on Barra and Mull and dotted about the Uists with more appearing. Add the bunkhouses, pods, and hostels the Islands are becoming well equiped for Mohos, cyclists and walkers alike.


----------



## oldwheels (21 Jul 2020)

Fab Foodie said:


> They must have.
> There are many sites and motorhome servicing points in various places (some of which require a small payment) which make it easier for Moho owners to do the right thing - schools, ferry terminals, visitor centres etc.
> Yes, there are plenty quiet places for wild camping too. I think many of the Rental guys tend to head to a few hotspots. Last September there was a convoy coming off the ferry heading for the Butt of Lewis which was rammed with vans.
> There are sites on Barra and Mull and dotted about the Uists with more appearing. Add the bunkhouses, pods, and hostels the Islands are becoming well equiped for Mohos, cyclists and walkers alike.


Hostels and bunk houses have been there for a long time but I either had a tent and bike or motorhome and bike. Barra had no sites then and but it was not difficult to find a spot to camp. 
Last summer sitting in the ferry queue for Mull I counted about 30 motorhomes and camper vans getting on the Barra ferry. All appeared separate and that was only one ferry on one day.


----------



## Fab Foodie (21 Jul 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Hostels and bunk houses have been there for a long time but I either had a tent and bike or motorhome and bike. Barra had no sites then and but it was not difficult to find a spot to camp.
> Last summer sitting in the ferry queue for Mull I counted about 30 motorhomes and camper vans getting on the Barra ferry. All appeared separate and that was only one ferry on one day.


Oh I don't deny it's busy in places and at certain times. But it is good to see that there are proper facilities increasingly available and at reasonable rates. Tourism and popularity are always double-edged swords.
I'd rather go there by bike than Moho.....


----------



## oldwheels (21 Jul 2020)

Fab Foodie said:


> Oh I don't deny it's busy in places and at certain times. But it is good to see that there are proper facilities increasingly available and at reasonable rates. Tourism and popularity are always double-edged swords.
> I'd rather go there by bike than Moho.....


Since I live on Mull and have done so since 1972 I obviously have a different outlook on life here from yours.
I feel that while some provision should be made for tourism it is now swamping the place which has been taken over by outsiders with an agenda. The introduction of sea eagles and the proliferation of incomers doing wildlife tours is one example. They used to take the attitude that they could stop and block the road anytime they saw something interesting. They were eventually threatened with prosecution by the police it got so bad. That is only one example. 
I feel nowadays that I am being driven out of what I regard as my home.
My final word would be to be careful what you wish for.


----------



## Slick (21 Jul 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Since I live on Mull and have done so since 1972 I obviously have a different outlook on life here from yours.
> I feel that while some provision should be made for tourism it is now swamping the place which has been taken over by outsiders with an agenda. The introduction of sea eagles and the proliferation of incomers doing wildlife tours is one example. They used to take the attitude that they could stop and block the road anytime they saw something interesting. They were eventually threatened with prosecution by the police it got so bad. That is only one example.
> I feel nowadays that I am being driven out of what I regard as my home.
> My final word would be to be careful what you wish for.


Your an outsider.


----------



## oldwheels (21 Jul 2020)

Slick said:


> Your an outsider.


Yes but I have been here for 48 years now and I came here to work in a business which was not tourist orientated so did not come because I saw it as either an investment or an easy way to pay for my retirement.


----------



## Milkfloat (21 Jul 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Yes but I have been here for 48 years now and I came here to work in a business which was not tourist orientated so did not come because I saw it as either an investment or an easy way to pay for my retirement.


Were you there to make drawbridges that you could pull up behind you?


----------



## Tenkaykev (21 Jul 2020)

A friend of mine lives on Portland, you need at least three generations in the graveyard before you're not considered an "incomer"


----------



## oldwheels (21 Jul 2020)

Milkfloat said:


> Were you there to make drawbridges that you could pull up behind you?


We have had quite a few more recent incomers who were and still are useful members of society so no need for a drawbridge if those with proper skills come to work. Some who come to retire are very welcome and quite entertaining like the late Francis Drake who used to get visits from passing royalty but was very down to earth and was accepted by the local fishermen which is no easy feat.


----------



## snorri (21 Jul 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> I notice that two weeks on from the much reported ‘border incident’, the letters page of The Scotsman is still debating how to recognise English cars.


Much reported in The Scotsman but generally ignored elsewhere.
The falling sales of The Scotsman reflect how increasingly out of touch it has become from public opinion in Scotland.


----------



## Slick (21 Jul 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Yes but I have been here for 48 years now and I came here to work in a business which was not tourist orientated so did not come because I saw it as either an investment or an easy way to pay for my retirement.


I always find there isn't a corner of the globe where you won't hear a Scottish accent. We do tend to roam quite a bit.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (27 Jul 2020)

Well, I’ve now paid the balance on the cottage hire so am now committed. We’re going to have to plan our journey carefully as the usual toilet stops will be off limits as will the usual cafe stop. Plus we’re going to have to buy all our food for the week here before we go, we’re going to do our best to avoid going into any shops at all while we’re away. Of course we’ll be avoiding cafes and restaurants too. We won’t even have to buy any fuel as the full tank will easily last the week. So that just leaves us with the midges to try to avoid. It’s a shame we won’t be contributing anything to the local economy but that’s the price to be paid for avoiding the local residents.


----------



## snorri (27 Jul 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> We’re going to have to plan our journey carefully as the usual toilet stops will be off limits as will the usual cafe stop. Plus we’re going to have to buy all our food for the week here before we go, we’re going to do our best to avoid going into any shops at all while we’re away. Of course we’ll be avoiding cafes and restaurants too. We won’t even have to buy any fuel as the full tank will easily last the week. So that just leaves us with the midges to try to avoid. It’s a shame we won’t be contributing anything to the local economy but that’s the price to be paid for avoiding the local residents.


First you expressed concern that the locals might not be welcoming, now you express a determination not to give them the opportunity to welcome you.


----------



## cougie uk (27 Jul 2020)

Sounds like a fun holiday...

Off to the Lakes in a few weeks and they seem to be welcoming business up there. 

Just wear your masks in the shops and I don't see any issues ?


----------



## Tripster (1 Aug 2020)

cougie uk said:


> Sounds like a fun holiday...
> 
> Off to the Lakes in a few weeks and they seem to be welcoming business up there.
> 
> Just wear your masks in the shops and I don't see any issues ?


And try not to discard them on the fells 😏 On our regular walk up Old man Coniston we saw numerous masks littering the fells and pretty sure it’s not the Herdwicks doing it 😁


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (8 Aug 2020)

Now back from our week in Speyside. Went out of our way to avoid locals and other holidaymakers. We spoke to only 3 locals during our stay, all 3 of them very welcoming but all 3 of them running businesses dependent on tourism. So we experienced nothing first hand of the ire that’s currently being referenced by countryside bodies and in the press reports.
One thing that did surprise us was how quiet Loch Morlich was when we were there on a Monday. This is one of the hotspots that’s generating a lot of anxiety in the local community. It had been heaving at the weekend and the same is feared today. Admittedly we didn’t touch the road side of it, we were on the opposite side. We were left thinking that the issue is largely with ‘roadside weekenders’ rather than week or more ‘holiday cottage staycationers’.


----------



## cougie uk (8 Aug 2020)

Tripster said:


> And try not to discard them on the fells 😏 On our regular walk up Old man Coniston we saw numerous masks littering the fells and pretty sure it’s not the Herdwicks doing it 😁



Anyone littering should be shot. Ok this may cause other problems but I'm sure there's some natural way of sorting that out.


----------



## Slick (8 Aug 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Now back from our week in Speyside. Went out of our way to avoid locals and other holidaymakers. We spoke to only 3 locals during our stay, all 3 of them very welcoming but all 3 of them running businesses dependent on tourism. So we experienced nothing first hand of the ire that’s currently being referenced by countryside bodies and in the press reports.
> One thing that did surprise us was how quiet Loch Morlich was when we were there on a Monday. This is one of the hotspots that’s generating a lot of anxiety in the local community. It had been heaving at the weekend and the same is feared today. Admittedly we didn’t touch the road side of it, we were on the opposite side. We were left thinking that the issue is largely with ‘roadside weekenders’ rather than week or more ‘holiday cottage staycationers’.


Any links to those press reports that are causing concern? I haven't come across any myself, thanks. 👍


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (8 Aug 2020)

Slick said:


> Any links to those press reports that are causing concern? I haven't come across any myself, thanks. 👍


eg
https://www.scotsman.com/heritage-a...-urged-stay-away-hot-spots-cairngorms-2936604
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-highlands-islands-53677742
https://www.strathspey-herald.co.uk...nment-support-to-tackle-dirty-camping-207863/
there are many more.


----------



## Slick (8 Aug 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> eg
> https://www.scotsman.com/heritage-a...-urged-stay-away-hot-spots-cairngorms-2936604
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-highlands-islands-53677742
> https://www.strathspey-herald.co.uk...nment-support-to-tackle-dirty-camping-207863/
> there are many more.


From your first link. 

Peter Crane, head of visitor services at Cairngorms National Park Authority, said the national park was “very much open” but encouraged those who planned to visit to venture away from the most popular areas.


----------



## Slick (8 Aug 2020)

Your second link is just because it's busy.


----------



## Slick (8 Aug 2020)

And the 3rd is because of dirty bar stewards, nobody wants them.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (9 Aug 2020)

@Slick it is of course up to you whether you see a problem or not. I’m glad to see that your selective vision isn’t shared by the head of VisitScotland
https://app.scotsman.com/2020/08/09...-problems-caused-by-wild-campers/content.html


----------



## Slick (9 Aug 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> @Slick it is of course up to you whether you see a problem or not. I’m glad to see that your selective vision isn’t shared by the head of VisitScotland
> https://app.scotsman.com/2020/08/09...-problems-caused-by-wild-campers/content.html


Again, a specific issue with wild camping. My brother is a cop and deals with issues like this all the time but nothing so far about locals not welcoming tourists.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (9 Aug 2020)

Slick said:


> Again, a specific issue with wild camping. My brother is a cop and deals with issues like this all the time but nothing so far about locals not welcoming tourists.


Well that rather depends on your definition of ‘tourist’ doesn’t it ? There is certainly a big issue with roadside camping this year, both tents and camper vans.


----------



## BoldonLad (9 Aug 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> I notice that two weeks on from the much reported ‘border incident’, the letters page of *The Scotsman is still debating how to recognise English cars. * Fortunately our car displays no clues as to my nationality so we should be ok in that regard. Nor is it a motor home. The vulnerability for us is whilst it is parked in the drive of what the locals will know is a holiday home.



This alone ensures I shall not be going north of the border.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (9 Aug 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> This alone ensures I shall not be going north of the border.



My car bears an English identifier, having been registered in Reading. Any talk of picking out English reg numbers for whatever reason is pointless.


----------



## snorri (9 Aug 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> This alone ensures I shall not be going north of the border.


----------



## Slick (9 Aug 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Well that rather depends on your definition of ‘tourist’ doesn’t it ? There is certainly a big issue with roadside camping this year, both tents and camper vans.


There is a big issue every year in the usual hotspots. At the end of the day, your own experience tells you what the real situation is.


----------



## BoldonLad (9 Aug 2020)

glasgowcyclist said:


> My car bears an English identifier, having been registered in Reading. Any talk of *picking out English reg numbers* for whatever reason is pointless.



It is not the viability of "picking out of English Reg Numbers", but, rather the mentality which makes such an action acceptable/desireable, which makes me want to dis-associate myself with it.


----------



## Slick (9 Aug 2020)

We can't lie, even in a small country like ours, we do have a couple of eejits.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (9 Aug 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> It is not the viability of "picking out of English Reg Numbers", but, rather the mentality which makes such an action acceptable/desireable, which makes me want to dis-associate myself with it.



The chances of you meeting anybody who shares that mentality is extremely remote. I don't know who you think would consider it acceptable/desirable, certainly not me nor anyone I know. Don't be tricked by a couple of numpties writing bollocks to a paper.

About an hour ago I was out on a walk and got chatting to an English couple stopped in a layby to enjoy a view of Ben Nevis. They were ten days into a three week tour of Scotland, having driven their Hymer camper van all the way from Cambridge. I asked him how he'd found the welcome and he said they'd had nothing but warmth and hospitality. I mean, what does he expect, coming up here and spending his money supporting shops and tourism.


----------



## BoldonLad (9 Aug 2020)

glasgowcyclist said:


> The chances of you meeting anybody who shares that mentality is extremely remote. I don't know who you think would consider it acceptable/desirable, certainly not me nor anyone I know. Don't be tricked by a couple of numpties writing bollocks to a paper.
> 
> About an hour ago I was out on a walk and got chatting to an English couple stopped in a layby to enjoy a view of Ben Nevis. They were ten days into a three week tour of Scotland, having driven their Hymer camper van all the way from Cambridge. I asked him how he'd found the welcome and he said they'd had nothing but warmth and hospitality. I mean, what does he expect, coming up here and spending his money supporting shops and tourism.



I live only about 60 miles South of the border (with Scotland). We used to be frequent visitors. 

Maybe I am over sensitive.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (9 Aug 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> I live only about 60 miles South of the border (with Scotland). We used to be frequent visitors.
> 
> Maybe I am over sensitive.




Probably.


----------



## BoldonLad (9 Aug 2020)

Slick said:


> We can't lie, even in a small country like ours, we do have a couple of eejits.



If only they were so few 

Sadly, eejits, are known in most Countries, in my experience


----------



## Slick (9 Aug 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> If only they were so few
> 
> Sadly, eejits, are known in most Countries, in my experience


Your not wrong.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (9 Aug 2020)

And in Durness today...
Durness 'swamped' by post-lockdown roadside campers https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-highlands-islands-53713593


----------



## Slick (9 Aug 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> And in Durness today...
> Durness 'swamped' by post-lockdown roadside campers https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-highlands-islands-53713593


I'll be speaking to our border guards about this.


----------



## Slick (9 Aug 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> And in Durness today...
> Durness 'swamped' by post-lockdown roadside campers https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-highlands-islands-53713593


And a 3 hour wait for the boat to Millport.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (9 Aug 2020)

Slick said:


> I'll be speaking to our border guards about this.



I'll bet you the vast majority, if not every single one of them, is Scottish.


----------



## Slick (9 Aug 2020)

glasgowcyclist said:


> I'll bet you the vast majority, if not every single one of them, is Scottish.


They almost certainly are. There are 32 houses in this estate and 2 of them were on that road 2 weeks ago in camper Van's with the family.

I honestly don't blame them, but unfortunately it does need controlled, which obviously spoils it for the hardy perennial wild campers. Although to be fair, they are not normally found at the road side.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (9 Aug 2020)

Slick said:


> They almost certainly are. There are 32 houses in this estate and 2 of them were on that road 2 weeks ago in camper Van's with the family.
> 
> I honestly don't blame them, but unfortunately it does need controlled, which obviously spoils it for the hardy perennial wild campers. Although to be fair, they are not normally found at the road side.


Yes this isn’t wild camping in its responsible ‘valuing the wilderness’ sense, this is roadside camping by those who don’t care. And worse, some of them will no doubt be carrying Covid.


----------



## Slick (9 Aug 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Yes this isn’t wild camping in its responsible ‘valuing the wilderness’ sense, this is roadside camping by those who don’t care. And worse, some of them will no doubt be carrying Covid.


Yeah, it's always been an issue in a number of places long before lockdown, and now it's obviously worse. I don't blame people for wanting out, maybe we need to think about how we deal with people better and give them more opportunities to do it responsibly.


----------



## randynewmanscat (11 Aug 2020)

mudsticks said:


> SSS, is OK if a bit gloopy, but 'Smidge' is better for midge repelling - and free of nasty chemicals..
> 
> Still I'll bet you've got silky smooth calves all the same


If you are ever short of something to do grow some nepeta cataria, Catnip. It grows very well, too well and the leaves and flowers have trichomes containing Nepetalactone amongst other volatile oils and terpines.
An old Prestige type pressure cooker with the central outlet makes a good cooker for steam distillation. The rest is a few metres of 8 or 10 millimetre copper microbore (a plumber friend is useful) and a 25L plastic drum along with a freezer full of ice cubes to pitch into the drum. Oh an LPG gas ring, you do not want to do this in your house unless you want it stinking of weed for a few days. The oil will separate from the water condensate which itself is a hydrosol and has some efficacy. 
The stuff works and is extremely effective, as good as DEET I believe but the effect is short lived at about 1 hour I think. I spray an ethanol dilution on my straw hat and that lasts for hours as I can load plenty on there.
The smell is not disagreeable, I personally am not keen but others who have used my brew say its a pleasant smell, too me it smells like strong weed.


----------



## MrGrumpy (21 Aug 2020)

A work colleague from Inverness has just told me about a couple who drove up from down South in the motorhome. One of them wasnt feeling good, wee bit of temp but they carried on anyway. By the time they got up near Inverness, the other started feeling terrible, high temp as well. They had to stop and call for help. Both taken to Raigmore and Covid positive .............. ....

Can`t help stupid people really.


----------



## Tenkaykev (21 Aug 2020)

MrGrumpy said:


> A work colleague from Inverness has just told me about a couple who drove up from down South in the motorhome. One of them wasnt feeling good, wee bit of temp but they carried on anyway. By the time they got up near Inverness, the other started feeling terrible, high temp as well. They had to stop and call for help. Both taken to Raigmore and Covid positive .............. ....
> 
> Can`t help stupid people really.



Perhaps they just wanted to check their eyesight...


----------



## Slick (21 Aug 2020)

MrGrumpy said:


> A work colleague from Inverness has just told me about a couple who drove up from down South in the motorhome. One of them wasnt feeling good, wee bit of temp but they carried on anyway. By the time they got up near Inverness, the other started feeling terrible, high temp as well. They had to stop and call for help. Both taken to Raigmore and Covid positive .............. ....
> 
> Can`t help stupid people really.


I'm just back from Inverness. There are also stories about a primary school teacher not feeling great but deciding to carry on with her plans for a night out before testing positive the following morning.


----------



## uilleam (21 Aug 2020)

As long as you all respect the countryside, dont make a mess and TAKE ALL YOUR RUBBISH HOME. Some visitors have just abandoned their tents, sleeping bags etc . Remember when out and about there may not be any public toilets open.


----------



## classic33 (21 Aug 2020)

uilleam said:


> As long as you all respect the countryside, dont make a mess and TAKE ALL YOUR RUBBISH HOME. Some visitors have just abandoned their tents, sleeping bags etc . Remember when out and about there may not be any public toilets open.


That last part in no way excuses the rubbish left behind.

Similar problems on NT sites and elsewhere down here.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (22 Aug 2020)

One Highland council has stationed trowels at most of its lay-bys for the use of tourists in need of a toilet. This has generated quite a lot of comment in the Scotsman, including the obvious question of why doesn’t said council open it’s public toilets. I also liked the comment that they could also station some bricks and mortar with the trowels so while the tourists are doing their business they could add a few bricks at a time and by the end of the summer a toilet building would have been built.
But seriously, I’m appalled to think of what state the immediate vicinity of said lay-bys is going to be in after a few weeks of tourist toiletting.


----------



## snorri (22 Aug 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> One Highland council has stationed trowels at most of its lay-bys for the use of tourists in need of a toilet. This has generated quite a lot of comment in the Scotsman, including the obvious question of why doesn’t said council open it’s public toilets.


Perhaps because the said council has no public toilets?
Also, the public toilet in the area is listed as being already open.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (23 Aug 2020)

The Telegraph’s take, 
https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/20...ghlands-overwhelmed-rush-staycation-tourists/
They highlight not just the closed public toilets but also the lack of facilities for campervans to dispose of their toilet waste, there are complaints that some are disposing on roadside verges and ditches.
They also note the way that some campervan drivers are pitching up outside peoples houses


----------



## Fab Foodie (23 Aug 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> The Telegraph’s take,
> https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/20...ghlands-overwhelmed-rush-staycation-tourists/
> They highlight not just the closed public toilets but also the lack of facilities for campervans to dispose of their toilet waste, there are complaints that some are disposing on roadside verges and ditches.
> They also note the way that some campervan drivers are pitching up outside peoples houses


Our experience of motoroming in Scotland and the Western Isles is that there are a good number of emptying facilities available (some cost £3 to use) unlike the rest of the UK. 
Also many campsites will allow for a small fee as well if you are not staying there.


----------



## oldwheels (2 Sep 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> The Telegraph’s take,
> https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/20...ghlands-overwhelmed-rush-staycation-tourists/
> They highlight not just the closed public toilets but also the lack of facilities for campervans to dispose of their toilet waste, there are complaints that some are disposing on roadside verges and ditches.
> They also note the way that some campervan drivers are pitching up outside peoples houses


There are facilities in many places to dispose of chemical toilet contents but they will not pay even tho' the facility has costs like water rates etc to pay.


----------



## oldwheels (2 Sep 2020)

Fab Foodie said:


> Our experience of motoroming in Scotland and the Western Isles is that there are a good number of emptying facilities available (some cost £3 to use) unlike the rest of the UK.
> Also many campsites will allow for a small fee as well if you are not staying there.


I do not have the book handy but the caravan and camping club charge more than £3 and I am no longer a member of the caravan and motorhome club so cannot comment there.


----------



## Globalti (2 Sep 2020)

From what I've seen after living in the Trossachs for almost three months locals have been so disgusted at the behaviour of louts who would normally be on the Costas that they've forgotten their earlier fears.


----------



## Fab Foodie (2 Sep 2020)

oldwheels said:


> I do not have the book handy but the caravan and camping club charge more than £3 and I am no longer a member of the caravan and motorhome club so cannot comment there.


I’ve not checked the club prices either . The £3 is for the green automated disposal points dotted about the O Hebs. We’ve also used one at a school and made a donation as requested.


----------



## oldwheels (3 Oct 2020)

Fab Foodie said:


> I’ve not checked the club prices either . The £3 is for the green automated disposal points dotted about the O Hebs. We’ve also used one at a school and made a donation as requested.


Would the school have been Shawbost? My wife had many relatives in that area.


----------



## Fab Foodie (3 Oct 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Would the school have been Shawbost? My wife had many relatives in that area.


Gosh, can’t remember, somewhere at the top of Lewis I think!


----------



## Fab Foodie (3 Oct 2020)

@oldwheels on another topic, just read ‘The Blackhouse’ by Peter May....enjoyed enough to buy the rest of the trilogy :-)


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (20 Jun 2021)

The Highlands reported to be ‘under seige’ again.


----------



## MrGrumpy (21 Jun 2021)

Got my two weeks booked up in Rosemarkie with the tin tent. So yes probably adding to the congestion…. Apologies in advance


----------



## matticus (21 Jun 2021)

Does the Sunday Post use a Saltire-based graphic to illustrate every story?


----------



## Baldy (21 Jun 2021)

More or less.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (21 Jun 2021)

I’m just back from two weeks near Aviemore. It was mostly surprisingly quiet. Only ever met a handful of people each day on the trails and there were always spaces available where we wanted to park. We did notice more signage however, of the “Private, no access” and “No Parking” sort. There was definitely a suggestion that they were bracing themselves ready for the seige to come.


----------



## mudsticks (21 Jun 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> I’m just back from two weeks near Aviemore. It was mostly surprisingly quiet. Only ever met a handful of people each day on the trails and there were always spaces available where we wanted to park. We did notice more signage however, of the “Private, no access” and “No Parking” sort. There was definitely a suggestion that they were bracing themselves ready for the seige to come.



Same same, with the northerly section of the CWT a few weeks back.

Its like anywhere really..

More than an hour's walk from a road, and you've got the place pretty much to yourself .

There were a few more signs, and tales of antisocial behaviour closer to so called 'civilisation' , but I guess it's the sheer volume, of inexperienced , and 'don't give a shoot' types who are making things difficult right now .

Can only hope it all calms down a bit late in the year, maybe being eaten alive by midges through the summer will deter a few 

Sort of goes to show how much unpleasantness we must be exporting to abroad in the form of 'inconsiderate' holidaymakers, in a normal times .


----------



## snorri (21 Jun 2021)

mudsticks said:


> CWT


Well, that's beaten Google!


----------



## mudsticks (21 Jun 2021)

snorri said:


> Well, that's beaten Google!



Sorry..

Cape Wrath Trail


----------



## snorri (21 Jun 2021)

mudsticks said:


> Sorry..Cape Wrath Trail


Thanks, but perhaps I should apologise, I'm sitting about 30 miles as the crow flies from the nearest point on the northern part of the Trail, but hadn't heard of it.


----------



## mudsticks (21 Jun 2021)

snorri said:


> Thanks, but perhaps I should apologise, I'm sitting about 30 miles as the crow flies from the nearest point on the northern part of the Trail, but hadn't heard of it.



Wow..

That's quite an achievement..
So I'm assuming you don't live there??

Although I guess if you _don't_ live there, and you're not a hill walker, then _not_ knowing would make total sense .


----------



## matticus (21 Jun 2021)

The locals just call it a walk up the Cape.


----------



## mudsticks (21 Jun 2021)

matticus said:


> The locals just call it a walk up the Cape.



I have to say the 'Trail' bit does make my inner 'Hill Brit' cringe just a tad ..

Sounds a bit 'across the pond' ..

Expecting plaid shirted Bud n Hank to turn up , and want to fist bump 

Plus it's a total misnomer 

There _is_ no trail, scarce a path half the time.

And its not even an agreed route as such..

Plus deviations from whatever is even vaguely agreed upon, were made too..

Long may it stay that way...


----------



## matticus (21 Jun 2021)

mudsticks said:


> I have to say the 'Trail' bit does make my inner 'Hill Brit' cringe just a tad ..
> 
> Sounds a bit 'across the pond' ..
> 
> Expecting plaid shirted Bud n Hank to turn up , and want to fist bump


----------



## mudsticks (21 Jun 2021)

Yes exactly..

One has to have some kind of existential crisis along the way.

And then emerge a newly 'found' person..

Preferably with a book deal.

Just going for a longish walk, through nice scenery, isnt enough these days, it would appear


----------



## snorri (21 Jun 2021)

mudsticks said:


> Wow..That's quite an achievement..So I'm assuming you don't live there??
> Although I guess if you _don't_ live there, and you're not a hill walker, then _not_ knowing would make total sense .


I live here but have not done any multi-day hill walks and was unaware of a named route. 
I was paid to visit Cape Wrath forty years ago last January and approached along the north coast in a hired car no less. The car was an old Renault and shed a door en-route but we survived to tell the tale.


----------



## Baldy (21 Jun 2021)

Originally it was just a challenge with a start (Fort William) and a finish (Cape Wrath) your route was up to you. Then along came a journalist who wrote "the diffinative guide" only it was the most boring route anyone could have made. Now we have at least three diffinative guides and people slavishly follow them, makes one want to weep. You could walk the "trail" 100 times and not go the same way twice.


----------



## mudsticks (21 Jun 2021)

Baldy said:


> Originally it was just a challenge with a start (Fort William) and a finish (Cape Wrath) your route was up to you. Then along came a journalist who wrote "the diffinative guide" only it was the most boring route anyone could have made. Now we have at least three diffinative guides and people slavishly follow them, makes one want to weep. You could walk the "trail" 100 times and not go the same way twice.



Rest assured no slavishness , nor guidebook involved..


----------



## matticus (22 Jun 2021)

Guidebooks?? 

I don't even take a map. What kind of adventure are you going to have with maps, GPS and guidebooks. Pah - bloody post-COVID born-again "stay-cationers", ruining the countryside for proper outdoors folk ...


----------



## mudsticks (22 Jun 2021)

matticus said:


> Guidebooks??
> 
> I don't even take a map. What kind of adventure are you going to have with maps, GPS and guidebooks. Pah - bloody post-COVID born-again "stay-cationers", ruining the countryside for proper outdoors folk ...



Oh don't start getting all grumpy, it's big enough out there for all of us, really...

Map n compass, seems like a reasonable compromise btxt over, and under planning.

But having said that, in my book, it's only a 'stay'cation..

If you stay at home.

Otherwise it's just UK holibobs 






Blinkin' sun, just wouldn't go down...

Grumble grumble, grumble...


----------



## oldwheels (23 Jun 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> I’m just back from two weeks near Aviemore. It was mostly surprisingly quiet. Only ever met a handful of people each day on the trails and there were always spaces available where we wanted to park. We did notice more signage however, of the “Private, no access” and “No Parking” sort. There was definitely a suggestion that they were bracing themselves ready for the seige to come.


On my most recent travels about 5 years ago now ago now these signs were usually accompanied by a flagpole with a Union flag.


----------



## KnittyNorah (23 Jun 2021)

I wonder if Scottish people visiting the Lancashire coast have a magical immunity to 'taking it back with them', bearing in mind Ms Sturgeons 'banning' of visits from Mancunians and Salfordians. 

There were plenty of Scottish accents in Lytham when I went yesterday - and Lytham isn't much of a 'holiday resort'. I bet it's _much _busier a little further up the coast ...


----------



## Brandane (24 Jun 2021)

KnittyNorah said:


> I wonder if Scottish people visiting the Lancashire coast have a magical immunity to 'taking it back with them', bearing in mind Ms Sturgeons 'banning' of visits from Mancunians and Salfordians.
> 
> There were plenty of Scottish accents in Lytham when I went yesterday - and Lytham isn't much of a 'holiday resort'. I bet it's _much _busier a little further up the coast ...


It's all gone a bit barmy now, and probably best suited to the politics board, BUT.... Tens of thousands of ticketless Scottish football supporters invade central London for 2 days of "partying" at close quarters then travel back to Scotland. Apparently that's ok.. A couple of weeks previously, a cruise ship with a restricted passenger load was banned from docking at Greenock because of the covid risk. The passengers had all originated in Southampton, all had been double vaccinated, and all tested negative for covid. Had they travelled up by bus, car, train etc. no-one would have known any better. Yet the Scottish Government wonder why people are losing the will to comply with their bizarre restrictions.


----------



## matticus (24 Jun 2021)

Brandane said:


> and probably best suited to the politics board,


YES!!!


----------



## MrGrumpy (24 Jun 2021)

Brandane said:


> It's all gone a bit barmy now, and probably best suited to the politics board, BUT.... Tens of thousands of ticketless Scottish football supporters invade central London for 2 days of "partying" at close quarters then travel back to Scotland. Apparently that's ok.. A couple of weeks previously, a cruise ship with a restricted passenger load was banned from docking at Greenock because of the covid risk. The passengers had all originated in Southampton, all had been double vaccinated, and all tested negative for covid. Had they travelled up by bus, car, train etc. no-one would have known any better. Yet the Scottish Government wonder why people are losing the will to comply with their bizarre restrictions.


Yes it is suited to the other thread, the number of folk at my work I’m now hearing about who were directly and indirectly involved in last Fridays shenanigans is scary !! Covid central !


----------



## Slick (24 Jun 2021)

Brandane said:


> It's all gone a bit barmy now, and probably best suited to the politics board, BUT.... Tens of thousands of ticketless Scottish football supporters invade central London for 2 days of "partying" at close quarters then travel back to Scotland. Apparently that's ok.. A couple of weeks previously, a cruise ship with a restricted passenger load was banned from docking at Greenock because of the covid risk. The passengers had all originated in Southampton, all had been double vaccinated, and all tested negative for covid. Had they travelled up by bus, car, train etc. no-one would have known any better. Yet the Scottish Government wonder why people are losing the will to comply with their bizarre restrictions.


At least 2 brought it back up the road with them and now 10 people from my work are self isolating.


----------



## BoldonLad (24 Jun 2021)

Dayvo said:


> Interestingly (or maybe not) klegg is an old Norse name for horse-fly (still in use today) and may have been brought (linguistically) to Scotland by the Vikings.


Yes, the word “klegg” is used on Tyneside, again, perhaps a legacy of Scandinavian connections.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (24 Jun 2021)

Covid cases shooting up across the Highlands, I’m sure some will be blaming holidaymakers for this.





https://www.strathspey-herald.co.uk...-rise-in-covid-case-numbers-in-region-242557/


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (24 Jun 2021)

NB


----------



## MrGrumpy (24 Jun 2021)

Maybe Andy Burnum should be banning all travel to here  ! To be honest Sturgeon is right really, it’s all gone wrong in areas of Scotland so why travel from these areas to elsewhere !


----------



## Fram (24 Jun 2021)

MrGrumpy said:


> Yes it is suited to the other thread, the number of folk at my work I’m now hearing about who were directly and indirectly involved in last Fridays shenanigans is scary !! Covid central !


Same up here: it's hit our local shinty derby!


----------



## oldwheels (26 Jun 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> Yes, the word “klegg” is used on Tyneside, again, perhaps a legacy of Scandinavian connections.


I always spelled it clegg. They can be very sneaky and get on to you without you noticing. Around cattle and horses especially you have to be vigilant as the bite has a nasty reaction with some people.


----------



## mudsticks (26 Jun 2021)

oldwheels said:


> I always spelled it clegg. They can be very sneaky and get on to you without you noticing. Around cattle and horses especially you have to be vigilant as the bite has a nasty reaction with some people.



Got my first horsefly (clegg) bite here today..

None of us are safe now 😟


----------



## oldwheels (26 Jun 2021)

mudsticks said:


> Got my first horsefly (clegg) bite here today..
> 
> None of us are safe now 😟


I seem to have particularly sensitive skin as I have never in all my years of being in vulnerable places been bitten. I sense them landing and whack immediately.


----------



## mudsticks (26 Jun 2021)

oldwheels said:


> I seem to have particularly sensitive skin as I have never in all my years of being in vulnerable places been bitten. I sense them landing and whack immediately.



I have theory that some country dancing moves, may have evolved from attempting to swat horseflies before they manage to get their fangs in ...


----------



## MrGrumpy (14 Jul 2021)

Currently in the highlands no issues with the natives.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (14 Jul 2021)

mudsticks said:


> Got my first horsefly (clegg) bite here today..
> 
> None of us are safe now 😟



Ooof, they hurt proper


----------



## rogerzilla (26 Jul 2021)

The ones in the Alps are longer, blacker, and most insect repellents you buy in the UK have no effect. The local stuff works.


----------

